# Mounting iPhone via USB

## mocsokmike

Hi,

I am trying to mount my iPhone under Gentoo using the following howto:

http://blog.zoomeren.nl/2009/03/24/mount-iphone-in-linux-using-usb-ifuse-libiphone/

I have the following package versions:

sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4

app-pda/libiphone-0.9.1

I used this command to mount:

mount.fuse.ifuse -afc2 none /mnt/iPhone/ -s

Here is the response:

```
AES-128 test encryption failed.

GNUTLS ERROR: Resource temporarily unavailable, try again.

Something went in lockdown handshake.
```

I am trying this as root - I suppose it should work this way. Any ideas?

----------

## iamwill

http://www.geekbin.net/main/2010/01/iphone-3-1-2-synced-in-linux-full-gentoo/

I know it is a bit late, but this will do it... I am working on getting the iPhone to automatically show up in amarok when you plug it in, but I am still having trouble with that.   (it worked once, but after a reboot, it doesn't work anymore.  As far as I can tell, everything still functions via gtkpod, but not amarok.)

----------

## mocsokmike

No, not at all. I am still interested, just let it lay for a while. I can start testing this on tuesday the soonest, and will post the feedback. Thanks for the link!

----------

## mocsokmike

Hm. I still have the same issue, though this looks like a good howto.

When I arrive to the mounting part, it fails with the same message...

ifuse /mnt/ipod/

```
AES-128 test encryption failed.

GNUTLS ERROR: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.

Failed to connect to lockdownd service on the device.

Try again. If it still fails try rebooting your device.
```

But the device is recognized by udev:

lsusb -v

```
Bus 001 Device 009: ID 05ac:1292 Apple, Inc. iPhone 3G

Device Descriptor:                                    

  bLength                18                           

  bDescriptorType         1                           

  bcdUSB               2.00                           

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0                             

  bDeviceProtocol         0                             

  bMaxPacketSize0        64                             

  idVendor           0x05ac Apple, Inc.                 

  idProduct          0x1292 iPhone 3G                   

  bcdDevice            0.01                             

  iManufacturer           1 Apple Inc.                  

  iProduct                2 iPhone                      

  iSerial                 3 2f7cbe2f7b37628053abf1371e11fd51167ee3be

...
```

Something seems to be missing. Or maybe I will need a newer libgpod, because my iPhone runs the latest firmware (3.1.3), and the encryption key could be different... I will keep on trying.

----------

## quantz

I have the same problem.

The result is the same both with 2.2.1 and with 3.1.2 firmware.

Is anybody else experiencing this?

----------

## hedmo

my little howto on the scandinavian forum its in swe but you see what to do to mount it .but if i  used gtkpod to sync music with my iphone 

it broked therefor virtualbox 

sjyst det tar sig sa: pyrromanen. iphonen ar fullt i gang

for dem som kommer lasa om problem med iphone i linux kommer har hur jag fick till det :

mybox :gentoo , kde-4.4

det forsta jag fick gora var att insallera ifuse och comp....karnan:

<*> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support

[*] Miscellaneous filesystems --->

<*> Apple Macintosh file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*> Apple Extended HFS file system support

DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems --->

<*> MSDOS fs support

<*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

(437) Default codepage for FAT

(iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT

<*> NTFS file system support

[*] NTFS debugging support

[*] NTFS writ

for att mounta iphonen gjorde jag foljande :

mybox / # emerge -av ifuse

mybox / # mkdir /mnt/iPhone

mybox / # usbmuxd -U USERNAME -u

mybox / # ifuse /mnt/iPhone

installerade ipod manager och sag till att det fanns sync mojligheter (for min del funkade inte ipod manager .den gjorde

att min iphones sync med itunes brast och fick aterstalla min iphone)

darefter installerade jag virtualbox:

mybox / # emerge -av app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

mybox / # gpasswd -a root vboxusers

mybox / # modprobe vboxdrv

mybox / # echo 'modules="${modules} vboxdrv"' >> /etc/conf.d/modules

installerade xp,itunes och "have a nice day"

for de som far error 0xE 8000001

stang av xp och aktivera usb 2.0 i settings i virtualbox usb

det ar hur jag lyckades.....................................................lycka till

och for jalten som gjorde det omojliga till mojligt "KALLAMIG"

ett stort tack

good luckLast edited by hedmo on Sun Aug 22, 2010 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quantz

Thank you for your reply, hedmo, but that doesn't work for me. I checked in the kernel, but my filesystem support settings seem correct.

usbmux seems to be working fine: if I run iproxy I can ssh to the iPhone over the USB cable with no problem at all.

But when I try

```
ifuse /media/iphone
```

I get this:

```
AES-128 test encryption failed.

GnuTLS error: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.
```

AES-128 is checked in my kernel settings, so what's going on here?

----------

## hedmo

i had i miss in my howto 

 iPhone and iphone hope you did not drag n drop "sorry" for that

just hit  

usbmuxd 

and 

 ifuse "your place"

----------

## quantz

It seems I got it working by reemerging gnutls and libgcrypt.

----------

## monicajae

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> my little howto on the scandinavian forum its in swe but you see what to do to mount it .but if i  used gtkpod to sync music with my iphone 
> 
> it broked therefor virtualbox 
> 
> sjyst det tar sig sa: pyrromanen. iphonen ar fullt i gang
> ...

 

 WOW WHAT??????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????

----------

